# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Method to remove rust

## Claudio HG

In this video a method (that many of you likely already know) to remove rust and protect the bare metal is presented. To showcase the method an old hammer's head that I got from my father is restored. Hope you'll find it interesting (and no mistakes are shown in the theoretical explanation of why (the method) should work  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).

----------

Eaglewood (Feb 12, 2022),

ed in mt (Feb 12, 2022),

griffingra (Feb 12, 2022),

jarekp (Feb 12, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Claudio HG! We've added your Rust Removal Method to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: Claudio HG's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Rust Removal Method
 by Claudio HG

tags:
rust removal

----------

